# Contador PLC CPM2A OMRON



## tisscalli (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola. Muy buenas. Necesito ayuda para realizar un contador en un CPM2A de OMRON. 
Ya ví algunos tutoriales pero no entiendo nada. No sé nisiquiera cómo direccionar los contactos en CX-Programmer. Y pues me ayudaría mucho que me pudiesen decir qué registros están involucrados y cómo poder estructurar mi programa.
Sé que en los PLC de Festo se ponen I0.0, I0.1... I0.15; las salidas O0.0, ... O0.15; existen las F0.0,.. F0.15, F1.0,... FI.15 y los Contadores se nombran C1, C2 etc y sus resultados se guardan en registros "R".
Pero desconozco la lógica y nomenclatura de OMRON.

Gracias.


----------



## AlonsoMan (Nov 28, 2008)

EN los manuales del software de programacion deberian salir todas las funciones y la nomenclatura.

yo sigo insistiendo en el lugar que esté que el mejor plc del mundo son los siemens.
pero me doy cuenta que muchos le tienen miedo, lo encuentran muy enredado... cuando es lo mas 
simple que hay. no confio en omron ni mitsubishi,,  he visto fallas enormes en esos plc y a la hora de un diagnostico de falla, no sirven para nada. mientras los siemens, el que sabe ocuparlo bien, y sabe leer los datagramas encontrará en pocos minutos la falla.


----------



## thors (Dic 2, 2008)

para el cpm1 son

input   00000   00915
ouput  01000  01915
work   20000  23115

timer y counter       000      127  

deberian ser los mismos para el cpm2a .....yo  uso para programar syswin hay una version  por internet.


----------



## Nepper (May 26, 2010)

Buenas!, lamentablemente yo vengo de programar allen bradley, y se me dió la posibilidad de tenér que hacer un trabajo en un PLC Omron.
Estoy feliz de que se me de esta oportunidad, porque programar allend bradley es muy facil (en cuanto a interfaz y facilidades propias del software, la lógica es igual en cualquiera)
Como es de esperarse, ya programé tanto en allend bradley que no puedo sacarme de la cabeza la libertad de programación que este me da, tal cómo poner 5 bobinas en serio o paralelo o mixto...

Por eso me gustaría que alguien que conozca los OMRON me de una mano simplemente de apollo para conocer las limitaciones y ventajas del software CX-Programmer...

Por ahora mi problema es:
Yo quiero estructurar en 5 Secciones (subrutinas) el Programa 1.

Lo que hacía en Allend bradley, es, en la rutina principal, creaba varios escalones (rungs o pasos) que me dirigían a las 4 subrutinas restantes...
Ejemplo:

Main rutine
_01_INICIO
_02_ALARMAS
_03_ENTRADAS
_04_SALIDAS

El lader para el main sería simplemente

|-----------|Jump to Subrutine:_01_INICIO|-|
bla bla bla.....

El tema es que acá en el CX-Programmer, me doy cuenta que la lectura del ladder es diferente, y no existe una función JTS (Jump to Subrutine)

Además, la función "SBS(091) - Entrada de subrutina" no posee terminación

Por terminación, me refiero a que las bobinas y otros bloques de función, poseen una "T" luego del bloque, indicando que no se permite un agregado.
sería algo así:
|------| |---------( )-|
Si el simbolono no llega al extremo, nos queda
|--| |---( )-|

En cambio, la función "SBS(091)" tiene:
|---|SBS(091)|-
¿¿¿¿?????

En general, quisiera saber qué significa esta terminación inconclusa, y si existe un manual que lo díga, porque ya me fijé en 3 manuales y el menú de ayuda y nadie lo dice....


Gracias


----------



## Nepper (May 27, 2010)

Loco! no puede ser!!! cada vez entiendo menos !!!

Recuerdo que pasó lo mismo cuando empecé a programar los Allend Bradley, fué un parto total!!! todos los que los saben programar dicen "Si, es muy facil" ¿pero hubo alguien que les haya enseñado?

Volvieno al tema, quiero poner (en el CX-Programmer) un TIM... si, un simple y ***** temporizador :enfadado:
¿que pasa? me pone las letritas en rojo...
le defino un valor de set, un canal y NADA!!!! sigue rojo.... 

que molesto!!!

No solo eso, en el menu de ayuda me dice lo siguiente:

TIM - Temporizador    N:
  Núm. de temporizador
  T, ,IR
   S:
  Seleccionar valor
  CIO, W, H, A, T, C, D, E, E?_, @D, @E, @E?_, *D, *E, *E?_, #,  DR, ,IR

¿Alguien sabe a que se refiere eso?????



			
				AlonsoMan dijo:
			
		

> EN los manuales del software de programacion deberian salir todas las funciones y la nomenclatura.
> 
> yo sigo insistiendo en el lugar que esté que el mejor plc del mundo son los siemens.
> pero me doy cuenta que muchos le tienen miedo, lo encuentran muy enredado... cuando es lo mas
> simple que hay. no confio en omron ni mitsubishi,, he visto fallas enormes en esos plc y a la hora de un diagnostico de falla, no sirven para nada. mientras los siemens, el que sabe ocuparlo bien, y sabe leer los datagramas encontrará en pocos minutos la falla.


Chabon, te banco a muerte, yo aprendí con los Siemens, y la verdad que me parecieron los mas intuitivos de todos, tambien de aprenderlos...

No les tengo miedo, pero mi trabajo me limitó a Allend Bradley y ahora Omrom... estoy esperando ansiosamente que llegue un cliente que diga "Solo Siemens"...
Justamente, uno de los miedos que tube en este trabajo es que usabamos todo allend Bradley, y eso significaba degradar mi técnica de programación, ya que el RSLogix 5000 te acepta tales atrosidades de programación, que cuando quiera programar un Siemens me pasará lo que me pasa ahora... es por eso que quiero programar de todo, para no restringirme en un solo concepto...

Además, me encanta la estructuración y limitaciones que tiene, además de la tremenda cantidad de funciones... pero bueno, en esta guerra de industrias, el único que se perjudica es el usuario como siempre...


----------



## Mack (Nov 19, 2010)

hola tepongo un ejemplo_
le das a la tecla i , y si pones esto TIM 0014 #10 estarias programando el temporizador nº 14 con una base de tiempos de un seg.

saludos


----------



## Nepper (Nov 20, 2010)

buenas!
ok, resulta que aprendía a la fuerza los omron y ahora los domino  bastante bien... en fin...
un contador haces cómo dice mack, vas al editor ladder, apretas I o vas a la herramienta "Insertar bloque de función", luego te aparece un campo para escribir. Cómo sos principiante, expandis el campo apretando el boton, esta ventana se hace más grande y te permite "buscar la función".
cuando buscas la función, seleccionas el grupo "contadores" y luego el tipo de contador.
El campo de texto (el inicial) se te va a llenar con un cnt (creo que era), luego, en el campo vacio, debajo del campo de texto, fijate que podes hacer clik en 2 renglones, esto es para llenarlo, cuando haces clik te aparece una ayuda de que tipo de datos se pueden ingresar...
el primer campo es el numero del contador. tenés que poner SOLO el numero y no el registro (pones 1 y no C0001).
Luego, seleccionas el campo de abajo y le pones "Numeral y el limite" (#xx...x) ese numeral es un prefijo que le dice al PLC que tipo de dato estás ingresando, creo que si pones #255, o @FF o 11111111, te va a contar hasta 255... ese es un tema que no tengo bien claro aún... pero vos poné #...

Luego, el contador siempre colocalo al final del ladder (del lado derecho), luego, tenés que conectar todo, y me refiero a todo... si la entrada del contador necesita dos "rungs" (las lineas de ladder) tenés que crearle y conectarle las dos lineas. PERO, omron no permite un rung vacío, por lo que, si querés activar o desactivar el 2do rung, debés colocar un contacto P_On o P_Off...


----------



## lucialondonxdd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola  amigos del foro necesito hacer un contador que cuando lo apague y vuelva y lo encienda empieze a contar desde el numero que tenia antes de apagarlo si me explico ?

Es decir que tenga como una memoria, he buscado por toda la internet y no encuentro nada de eso agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda gracias


----------



## Nepper (Nov 23, 2010)

Primero -  ¿estás con CX-Programmer?
Digo, porque esto está orientado a omron.

Segundo - No te explicas del todo, cuando te refieres a "apague y vuelva a prender" ¿te refieres a la energìa del PLC o simplemente, "detener el programa" (Pulsador Stop y Start)?


----------



## jujo1980 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Primero -  ¿estás con CX-Programmer?
> Digo, porque esto está orientado a omron.
> 
> Segundo - No te explicas del todo, cuando te refieres a "apague y vuelva a prender" ¿te refieres a la energìa del PLC o simplemente, "detener el programa" (Pulsador Stop y Start)?



Hola amigo tengo tu mismo problema no tengo la mas minima idea como realizar un contador el cual tenga memoria....


----------



## Nepper (Nov 28, 2010)

la verdad que no me explican si se refieren a "retener el valor" cuando se cortan la energía...
estube viendo que los OMRON tienen la memoria separada en distinas "areas", estas areas poseen distintas utilidades, W se usa para trabajar con bits comunes, nada especial, T es el area donde se guardan todos los temporizadores y C donde se guradan los contadores.
Yo supongo que debe haber un tipo de area retentiva tras el corte de energía. Yo supongo que es H, pero no estoy seguro.. en los manuales encontré lo siguiente..



> Auxiliary Area
> An area of PLC memory which normally contains transmission Counters, flags and
> control bits. It also retains the status of the device during power failure.
> 
> ...


No se si es de ayuda, ya que en los manuales no encuentro nada especifico que diga "este tipo de memoria sirve para los cortes de energía"... supongo que deberás probar a ver qué registro guarda la información...

luego, habiendo identificado que registro es el remanente, simplemente haces lo siguiente:
Pones un mov del registro del contador al registro remante, este se actualizará con cada ciclo. luego, haces otro rung (o linea de ladder) que tambien sea un MOV pero que solo se ejecute con el primer scan y que mueva el registro remanete al registro del contador. con eso deberìa funcionar...


----------

